

I Wish "Tapestry" Existed - landhar
http://battellemedia.com/archives/2011/10/i_wish_tapestry_existed_.php

======
leeHS
Found it! <http://www.rockmelt.com>

~~~
landhar
Albeit this seems to allow the user to control several social networking tools
at once, it doesn't seem to allow you to explore a comprehensive aggregate of
all recent interactions of a specific user across all these tools.

~~~
sadfasdfads
And this so far hasn't taken off.

The problem is not that we need a communication aggregating tool. The problem
is that we have too many methods to communicate. The second problem will solve
itself once a method solves all problems and starts to dominate.

------
leeHS
Isn't there a new web browser which does this? Name escapes me.

------
sadfasdfads
You need to call it something else. There is already a Tapestry:
<http://tapestry.apache.org/>

~~~
leeHS
I think he just called it that for the purposes of the blog.

